# Plasma cells - new form of life??



## Brian G Turner (Sep 18, 2003)

Here's something very interesting - especially as I personally envisage that the boundaries of what we call "life" are overdue for a good push back. 

http://www.newscientist.com/news/news.jsp?id=ns99994174



> *Plasma blobs hint at new form of life*
> 
> Physicists have created blobs of gaseous plasma that can grow, replicate and communicate - fulfilling most of the traditional requirements for biological cells. Without inherited material they cannot be described as alive, but the researchers believe these curious spheres may offer a radical new explanation for how life began.
> 
> ...


----------

